# Smallest workshop.



## farrout (Sep 28, 2009)

I admit it, I have size envy.
I watch Norm on New Yankee Workshop and see some of the pictures here of the shops many of you have.

I live in Florida. For those of you that have never been here, that means the following:
1. HOT and HUMID in the summer.
2. NO basements.

I am also married to a wonderful woman who has permitted me to build an air conditioned shop with the following restrictions
1. It must fit in our two car garage, and
2. Her car must also fit.

So, that means I get a shop that is 8 feet wide and about 15 feet long. There is a window on one wall that I will put an air conditioner in.

I have already started the partition down the middle of the garage by installing two 36" pocket doors that will provide a 6 foot opening, but take up 12 feet of wall space.

So, I doubt that I have the smallest work shop. It's time for some of you with limited means and space to brag. 

Who has the smallest workshop?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

There is one fellow that uses his bathroom. All the sawdust from his miter saw goes in the tub.

I use 1/2 of the garage also. Works OK but more room would be nice. She won't get her car out of there.
I have the table saw set up by the door so I can rip long pieces. Everything is on wheels.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Not me, and boy am I glad!!! Now if you want to compare "pea brains" now I'm in the running!!!





farrout said:


> I admit it, I have size envy.
> I watch Norm on New Yankee Workshop and see some of the pictures here of the shops many of you have.
> 
> I live in Florida. For those of you that have never been here, that means the following:
> ...


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have my shop in our garage also, it is only 20 x 20, but in the space, I have three Harley Davidsons, Motorcycle Lift (platform type), Seasonal storage for the wife (Holiday Decorations), Table Saw, Jointer, Router table, 12" Band Saw, 9' band saw, Dust collection system, Planner, Compound Miter saw, Smithy Granite 1324 machine, wood storage, metal storage, Combo Roll Former-Press Brake-Shear machine, Kobalt large tool box, Kennedy Large tool box, 3 Gerstner tool boxes (large ones), occillating spindle sander, Combo belt-disc sander, Drill press, Mig Welder, Oxyacetylene Tourch, and all the misc hardware etc I need to use these tools. 

Also at the end of the day I have to put both the Wifes PT Crusier, and my Smart Car in the garage and be able to close the door. 

Oh and my air conditioning is a fan on one wall, and a mobile swamp type fan/cooler. 

And that doesn't count what I have up in the storage unit. :fie:

I think I need more room..... Been trying to talk the wife into buying the old Fire station, she can have her house up stairs, and I can have my shop down where they kept the engines.  

If I'd ever get enough space where I could just set stuff up and leave it up I'd have a he__ of a shop. :yes4: One of these days.... :dance3:


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a full size poured basement which was my full time shop but the dust was bad and smells were permeating threw the floor into the rooms above so now I do all my general wood working in a 10'x14' metal building in the backyard and basement just acts kind of like a mill shop my big tools table saw/band saw/planer etc and also serves as my wood storage but if im going by my actual day to day shop its the 10x14.


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, roughly 2/3 of a single car garage here, 1/3 is still for storage/stuff. Love to have more space... and heat, and more/better power...


----------



## smokey1945 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have 2 8x20 cargo containers. They are a work in progress...but they are mine!
Smokey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Currently working on remodeling/converting a 8'X42' semi-trailer into a wood workshop. Takes time and $$$.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's one mighty portable workshop, and talk about wall space!!


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Like anotherBob, I'm dealing with just less than 2/3 of a single car garage. But, when I first got married, the wife and I rented a single wide mobilehome, in a mobilehome park. It was 2 bedrooms, with vinyl floors throughout. So the 8x9 spare bedroom became my shop. I had a B&D 8" tablesaw, that I saved from the dump. A 10" miter saw(also someones garbage). And one of them old Craftsmen routers with the stamped steel table, and the sears HSS bits that you had to assemble. I made lots of country style shelves and clocks. But the quality of my tools, and the limited space,just about discouraged me to the point of giving up woodworking. Then years later(after having 3 kids and buying a house with a garage) I caught an episode of The Router Workshop on TV. I was half paying attention to this old guy routing on what seemed to be a homemade wooden router table. But then he lifted the router out of the table, with what looked like part of the table still attached! I was totally amazed, I did some searching, found a plate, built a table, and bought a real router. Within a week of seeing that show, I was back into woodworking! I'll quit rambling now, I had almost forgotten my old "bedroom shop".


----------



## fudi50 (Oct 21, 2009)

*space*

I am a model builder and back in the day of renting an apartment, I used to hang my models in the bathroom rattle can spray them quickly get out shut the door and head to the local hostelry, come home take the models out have a shower and clean up like new. Now I have a wonderful understanding wife who allows me to use our garage all 450sq ft as a workshop equiped with a 40" metal lathe jet horizontal sander Jet bnd saw hitachi table saw a Grizley dust extractor. I have not progressed further than models albeit they increased in size my latest a 1/3 scale 15 foot span 24 lb Hawley Boulus "Super Albatross" FYI Flew its maiden flight last week.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

My 1st.wood shop was 4' x 6' metal building in the back yard, with the Shop Smith and that's about it, then I got bit by the wood bug to have a bigger shop 

=====


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I do not usually enter into such "competitions" but I will this one. I win. I have no workshop! When I have the chance to some router work, I have to move my router, router table, collection of router bits, circular saw, clamps, fences, etc. outside onto the front door landing and run a power cord from inside. There is no roof above nor are there side walls on two sides. When I am done, everything has to be moved back inside. The total area is a bit short of 6 ft (1.8 m) by 6 ft (1.8 m) and may be less if there are potted plants. The landing does lead to a ramp that descends at about 5° and is 3 feet (0.9 m) wide. If my wife or one of my sons has friends coming over I may have to move things on very short notice.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

In spite of the "I win" claim, I had absolutely no intention of terminating this thread. I am very curious to learn how many other forum members are in situations similar to mine.;


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom my 2/3 of garage is similar in that I have so much stuff, there's no where to work. Everything has to be rolled outside to be used. So my shop is actually as big as all outdoors. But it requires good weather and daylight.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

*The garage/shop*

I found some old pictures of the garage as before (As a garage) and after (As a shop); the after picture is missing some things, I upgraded the TS, the Dust collection system is missing, the jointer is missing the, drill press is missing, and I upgraded the craftsman tool box to a kobalt that is three times as big.

I have to roll out all this stuff every time I want to work then stuff it all back to put the cars in. It's a PIA, but it's what I have to do until I find a bigger place.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

RustyW said:


> Tom my 2/3 of garage is similar in that I have so much stuff, there's no where to work. Everything has to be rolled outside to be used. So my shop is actually as big as all outdoors. But it requires good weather and daylight.


Thanks Rusty. You and I have very similar constraints on when e can work


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

I also have half of a 2-car garage. When I'm doing a major project I move my car (my brand new Lexus...) out for the duration and take over the whole thing.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Schechner said:


> I also have half of a 2-car garage. When I'm doing a major project I move my car (my brand new Lexus...) out for the duration and take over the whole thing.


I have an idea... Sell the Lexus, Buy a Ford/Chevy, Build a shop... Problem solved. :sarcastic:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ya gotta love George's simplicity on life :dance3:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> Ya gotta love George's simplicity on life :dance3:


A guy's gotta have his priorities in life... :dirol:


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Great !! This thread is an inspiration.
I currently don't have a workshop. When I do make something, I do it outside, but now it's too cold and wet for that. Sometimes I manage to find a little space in the communal storage room in the basement of the building but you can barely swing a router in there. I was looking for a 20m2 garage to rent, but due to lack of availability I might have to settle for 15m2. 
Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Professor59 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow I love everyone's resourcefulness to do what they love. Today I am one of you half the garage types but in the early 90's I was living off the grid in Oregon so I set up everything in a shell camper in the back of my pickup and would drive down to a friendly neighbor's to 'plug in' when I had a project to do. Every thing was on a shelf, it had a center 'aisle' just big enough for my swivel office chair (bad hip and back so I try to work sitting most of the time) everything was right in reach with a short scoot, I kind of miss it. . .


----------



## cfranz (Nov 16, 2009)

I have something under 1/4 of a two car garage. But I'm moving and will have all of 1/2 of a 2 1/2 car garage! Panel saw, here I come!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Carl!

Sounds like you have some exciting plans


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow I was felling kind of sad about my small space to work in, but after reading about all you all. I'm not in to bad of shape I have a small 1 car garage (car stays out side)
its 15' x 25' but it has no electricity so every thing runs form heavy duty extension cords
which really isn't to bad if you think about it you cant really use two machines at the same time any way . Its just limited to 110 power is all and no heat. but will have a wood stove soon..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

cfranz said:


> I have something under 1/4 of a two car garage. But I'm moving and will have all of 1/2 of a 2 1/2 car garage! Panel saw, here I come!!


Welcome to the community of woodworkers Carl.


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

Small workshop... I have been assigned  an area in our 2-car garage that's about 10' of one wall with a maximum protrusion of 3' into the parking area. In addition, I am not allowed to produce any saw dust inside the garage. So I built myself a quick-and-dirty 5'x3' work table that I can roll outside to do my stuff in the driveway. My router table is coming along, and it will also be wheeled. That will take care of another 2.5' of wall space. I'll fill the rest with a tool cart that also holds clamps. Finishing is a problem currently, because those pesky leaves falling from the surrounding trees always land on the freshly finished areas... :sarcastic:
It's still fun, though. Working with strong constraints is challenging - to the better. 

For all of those who have little space, check out the Ultimate Tool Stand: Ultimate Tool Stand

Cheers! MM


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying my Wife a car cover for those dusty times.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> I'm thinking of buying my Wife a car cover for those dusty times.


All my stuff's on casters so I just move her car outside to have room to work and until the dust settles.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

xvimbi said:


> Small workshop... I have been assigned  an area in our 2-car garage that's about 10' of one wall with a maximum protrusion of 3' into the parking area. In addition, I am not allowed to produce any saw dust inside the garage. So I built myself a quick-and-dirty 5'x3' work table that I can roll outside to do my stuff in the driveway. My router table is coming along, and it will also be wheeled. That will take care of another 2.5' of wall space. I'll fill the rest with a tool cart that also holds clamps. Finishing is a problem currently, because those pesky leaves falling from the surrounding trees always land on the freshly finished areas... :sarcastic:
> It's still fun, though. Working with strong constraints is challenging - to the better.
> 
> For all of those who have little space, check out the Ultimate Tool Stand: Ultimate Tool Stand
> ...


OK I Like that Ultimate Tool Stand ... thanks for the link.

Hmmmmmm Now if I could design it a little longer and have the band saw on one end, I'd have everything in one unit but the table saw......


----------



## carw7153 (Nov 20, 2009)

How about 9'3" x 9'6"?


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

I am at the state you were in the 90s
Use a friends shop, due to my constraints on space, as well pain. I am a little more worse off over a bad hip and back. Granted i don't do many projects (but would love to do more). Do have my own tools, and may use 1/4 of a small single car garage, in the near future. So what do i win? JK
Yeah, along with hip and back, also add bad wrists (both), elbows, shoulders, knees, jaw (yes it becomes so painful, enough to stop me at any time), etc....
However i have enough love for woodwork, i don't complain, and usually work through the pain. As well my wrists have healed enough to do more projects, and to pick up more than a pound or 2.  
But sadly being on disability, money for woodwork tools is not the highest on my priority list.
Trying to get a bandsaw for last 8 months, looking for used on craigslist, but getting a working 14" under 300 is very difficult.
Oh, i am rambling..... so i'll finish up, i fell from a 5 story building onto my face....[thats why the pain] ..
But like most of you fellows i also have no room for a shop.. One day maybe, until then I look forward to the quarter garage.  
Brian 




Professor59 said:


> Wow I love everyone's resourcefulness to do what they love. Today I am one of you half the garage types but in the early 90's I was living off the grid in Oregon so I set up everything in a shell camper in the back of my pickup and would drive down to a friendly neighbor's to 'plug in' when I had a project to do. Every thing was on a shelf, it had a center 'aisle' just big enough for my swivel office chair (bad hip and back so I try to work sitting most of the time) everything was right in reach with a short scoot, I kind of miss it. . .


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

I have the standard 2 car garage that really only fits one. It had one bulb and one outlet to begin with. fast forward 4 yrs. I have 4 dedicated 20 amp lines and lighting. Thinking of adding T-8's for more. I was a mechanic for 10yrs, 22 yrs ago , so I have alot of tools still, now its a mish mash of household, woodworking, reloading, automotive, and storage. As long as my wife can get her car in at the end of the day, I have free reign. Its all on wheels, I vacuum evertime I cut, and run a leaf blower couple times a month also. Work with what you have. I started with nothing so Im pretty happy with anything.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You've got a nice setup, Scott. I really like the way you've done your workbench!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

10 x 10 

James


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

2mt * 5mt just enough room to lock tools away. saw and router bench is out side. and over the last 3 Weeks i have been paying off a new saw bench. this one - Carba-Tec 8" Contractors Saw w/ Sliding Table : CARBA-TEC


----------



## smc (Dec 19, 2008)

9x15' full of storage and scrap wood. Most cutting is done outside to mulch the yard, unless it's MDF. More space would be nice, but that would mean I'd have more work to do!


----------



## IWLOCAL21 (Dec 13, 2009)

the more space you have the more "stuff" you want to put in it. That's why I stay small baby. MAN I WISH I HAD MORE SPACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

*Still too small !!!*

Flashback 40 years. Just married. Living in a mobile home.
Workshop is a 7 x 10 foot metal storage shed with a workbench.

Two years later. Bought first house with a basement. Bought a radial arm saw. Dedicated about 10 x 15 feet for workshop space in basement.

Seven years later. Had a house built with a walk-out basement with 8 foot high ceiling. Dedicated 20 x 24 feet for workshop. Added a table saw, drill press, metal lathe, jointer and various tools.

Fifteen years later. Moved to a house with a separate 28 x 42 foot shop building. Now have the following.

Original radial arm saw
Delta Unisaw
Router table
16" bandsaw
Jointer
(3) drill presses
small thickness planer
12" thickness planer
Spindle sander
Abrasive cutoff saw
Horizontal bandsaw
8" bench grinder
Carbide grinder
3 ton arbor press
(2) Vertical Milling machines
(2) Metal lathes
Surface Grinder
(3) workbenches
Various storage cabinets and cupboards

I NEED MORE ROOM :blink:

Wife says "Tell me again how that radial arm saw is so versatile that you won't need any other machines." :lol::dance3::lol:


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

garybaritone said:


> Wife says "Tell me again how that radial arm saw is so versatile that you won't need any other machines."



I feel your pain ....they just dont understand!!


----------



## tiguydo (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I must admit my shop is god's shop,I actualy have no shop so I work outside.I store my tools in an outside 10x10 shed,with all the garden tools,snowblower,and my metal lathe.Ad I also have a 12x6 room in the basement,witch I can use to assemble,but I can not make any dust,cause it would go in the house.So during winter when I Have thing to do I put my winter suit and outside I go .


----------



## bagofdonuts88 (Nov 6, 2009)

You have to live somewhere warm, it would not work where I live.

I have a 16' x 16' shop in my basement with everthing neccesary to do the the job. However I also do not have to share the space with any vehicles or wife toys. It is strickly the man cave.


----------



## phone_63 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm new to woodworking and am trying to set up shop in a 1/3 of a 1 car garage. The other 2/3 is storage. I will have to do with benchtop
tools and small contractor saw.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

This thread reminds me of the Monty Python gag about the good old days....LOL

"when I was young we lived in a shoebox and worked in the coal mines".....

It is great to see that even with the diversity of the size of the sheds/shop/basement/garages/28x42 ft shop, we all still enjoy making sawdust and shavings whenever possible,


KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...:sold: :sold: :sold:

James


----------



## ShazL (Jan 21, 2010)

I officially don't have a workshop, I have a carport...does that count??


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Yes, it does.*



ShazL said:


> I officially don't have a workshop, I have a carport...does that count??


Yes Sharon it does. Glenmore used to work out of the back of his small pickup truck, under a carport till he got a house with a basement.:sarcastic::laugh:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The nice thing about working out of the back of your pickup is you know the "bench" is sturdy! I've used the tailgate on my F-250 more than once!


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

This thread is better than a pocket on a shirt. I started out in my carport. Put all my toys in the back 3ftX16ft storage area even my Ryobi BT3000 saw.. I have a 1983 628csi BMW (the last one in the US) that I shared the carport with. I have built a 950 sq, ft. three car garage with 12 ft ceiling in my back yard..I live on 3 acres..I moved all my toys in there...To this day I don't know how or where all that stuff was in such a small storage area before..I have my man cave, beer cooler, tools, routers, saws, band saw, drill press and stuff I don't remember buying. Also found my BMW in the garage behind a bunch of "stuff". I thought just misplaced it..I have collected so much "stuff" I was wondering what "stuff" my grandchildren would want when I pass to the great beyond..Just for grins and giggles I'm going to inventory it all this summer...I think I said that last summer..

Any way, in my opinion size does not matter in workspace..from what I have read it appears that all of my fellow forum members have made do with what they have..I I think your all better for it. I ask a friend of mine recently who had to have an ever bigger house, does the new large house make you sleep any better? I got a dumb founded look in return..I gave him a smile in return as well...

Thanks to all for the reality check..Your all great..

Regards,
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## Marcus (Dec 1, 2009)

tiguydo said:


> Well I must admit my shop is god's shop,I actualy have no shop so I work outside.I store my tools in an outside 10x10 shed,with all the garden tools,snowblower,and my metal lathe.Ad I also have a 12x6 room in the basement,witch I can use to assemble,but I can not make any dust,cause it would go in the house.So during winter when I Have thing to do I put my winter suit and outside I go .


This is totally me. Have a 11X10 shed that I use to keep ALL of lawn/garden stuff and woodworking stuff in. I pretty much have to take a lot of stuff out of it to get to the back of it. I have a large yard so I take stuff outside to work.

Right now we just got a huge deal on a 10X9 steel shed for $129 that when the weather is nice I'm going to put it up and is it for lawn/garden and other storage stuff. Then I can build a workbench on one wall of the good shed and that will be a little work shop, but would still have to take the table saw and router table outside to use it.


----------



## Lenny25 (Feb 7, 2010)

Those are the exact words my wife used when I wanted a mitre saw.
"You already have one saw, what could you possibly want with another one?" 
... I swear it's a conspircy.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Ya gotta just keep working on 'em, Lenny. The topic of routers came up the other day and my bride asked me how many I had. I told her:

* I have 5, with two in the table.
* Its common to make repetitive cuts with a bit with other cuts interspersed. The accurate way to do this is with multiple routers. Also, some setups take a lot of time, so you want to dedicate a router to that cut.
* Some members here have over 50 routers.
* I can't see myself having a need for that many.
* At this time I can't see myself exceeding 10 routers (left the statement hanging).

This gives me carte blanche approval to buy 5 more and leaves the door open for even more based on later needs. 

I'm learning from the best on this topic, BobJ, aka "the Router Master"! As he says, you can't have too many routers!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Leeny

Ask her how many pairs of shoes she has, my BOSS ,it's a big thing for her,,I ONCE ask her the same thing when she came home with 3 more pair and I ask her, you must have 75 pair now what do you need with 3 more , BIG mistake on my part ... 

=======



Lenny25 said:


> Those are the exact words my wife used when I wanted a mitre saw.
> "You already have one saw, what could you possibly want with another one?"
> ... I swear it's a conspircy.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Lenny25 said:


> Those are the exact words my wife used when I wanted a mitre saw.
> "You already have one saw, what could you possibly want with another one?"
> ... I swear it's a conspircy.


Hello Lenny, and welcome to the forums. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Piet (Feb 4, 2010)

I also work in a single garage. I move my saw-,router tables out yo get space to work.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Leeny
> 
> Ask her how many pairs of shoes she has, my BOSS ,it's a big thing for her,,I ONCE ask her the same thing when she came home with 3 more pair and I ask her, you must have 75 pair now what do you need with 3 more , BIG mistake on my part ...
> 
> =======


No doubt, BJ.. though it sounds to me like implicit approval to get another two dozen routers or so...


----------



## MuzzleMike (Feb 23, 2010)

I also use half of a garage . I use to have to cars but I got rid of one so I use the space for my shop I use a little torpedo heater for heat . I have not worked on cooling it yet . I am happy with it because it is all mine except the part the bank owns .:'( But some day it will be all mine .

Mike


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

12'x12' (11.5'x11.5' true) here. But it's a shed. So all the Christmas decorations, the lawnmower, and that sort of thing share the space. No woodworking inside, either.

Right now I have two 2x4 tables on one side, one is my temporary router table. Everything has to come down the hill to the house to get power.

Not the best situation, I do a lot of work in my parent's garage.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's a pretty small one, and a guy who did a great job packing all his gear in.

I guess I can't complain about having to store my kid's stuff in MY shop...

http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Smallest-Workshop-in-the-World/


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, that's brilliant.


----------



## harrywc (Mar 20, 2010)

i find this link refreshing....thought I had a mucked up arrangement. Whatever works!


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

My 8’ x 11’ shop is at the back end of my double garage and in one corner there is the darn electric water heater which takes about 2.5’ x 2.5’ space and I have been unable to find another space in the house to relocate it.

I have a table saw and I have converted the left side of the table to accept my router. A small Delta drill press sits on top of my workbench and under the bench I store a Craftsman sander and a King scroll saw. The walls are packed with shelves and pegboards with all kind of hand tools and junk on them.

The table saw is on wheels and if I want to do large cuts I can roll it out into the garage (easily said than done because to roll it out I have to remove the top since the door opening is only 24” wide).

It is a small shop with no windows and it’s warm in the winter and cool in the summer. You have to be careful moving around because there is hardly any free space left but we all manage with what we have.


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

WOW!!!

It is amazing to read through the different shop sizes and then go to different threads and see the fantastic projects that are built.

What an inspiration!!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Chuck-grmi said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> It is amazing to read through the different shop sizes and then go to different threads and see the fantastic projects that are built.
> 
> What an inspiration!!!



As I'm sure you are aware Chuck..

"where there is a will, there is a way"!!

what some of these folks do with what little space they have is nothing short of amazing at times....

bill


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

My workshop is in my cellar.
It's 2.0 metres wide and 4 metres long and shared with a fridge/freezer, tumble drier, winter wheel set, big cardboard cartons and my wife's baking equipment.


----------



## Sportster2000 (Oct 12, 2010)

*work outside*

I'm in the same boat as a lot of you guys. I have a 2 1/2 car garage (with one truck and motorcycle) but do my woodworking outside in the driveway to keep the dust down. The workbench and tablesaw are on wheels and the miter saw is setting on lumber on the wheelbarrow; easy to move around. I live in Wisconsin so I think I may have to get a propane heater so I can work in the garage this Winter. The old Sprunger tablesaw I have has sealed bearings and will hardly turn on a cold day.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Sportster2000 said:


> I'm in the same boat as a lot of you guys. I have a 2 1/2 car garage (with one truck and motorcycle) but do my woodworking outside in the driveway to keep the dust down. The workbench and tablesaw are on wheels and the miter saw is setting on lumber on the wheelbarrow; easy to move around. *I live in Wisconsin so I think I may have to get a propane heater so I can work in the garage this Winter. * The old Sprunger tablesaw I have has sealed bearings and will hardly turn on a cold day.


Be sure to follow code and safety protocols for propane heat. We don't want to read the headline,"He came, he woodworked, but the carbon monoxide overcame". I use an electric oil-filled radiator-type heater in my garage.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Un-vented propane and nat. gas heaters promote rust. A by-product of the flame is water vapor.
Myself, and many others purchased an electric heater from www.greenhousemegastore.com It's a 17,100 btu 240 volt heater and does an excellent job of heating a garage shop. Mine will get it to 65º in less than a half hour. Presently $274.









Electric Utility Heater - Garage or Residential Heaters | Greenhouse Megastore


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*Dayton electric*

Mike, that looks like a good unit - a lot of heat out of a relatively small box, and a reasonable price. (Excluding the cost of the dedicated 220v circuit, that is.  )


----------



## fenderpamd (Dec 2, 2010)

*Lucky workshop owner.*

Hey all, new member here. I have been enjoying all of the posts about workshops. I just built a new 15 x 25 barn in my backyard and 15x15 is the workshop and the rest is storage shed for my snow blower, mower, yard tools, etc... and a full walk-in attic that is 10' wide by the 25' length of the building with full staircase up to attic. I would love to post some pics but I can't yet until I have more posts. Anyway, I feel very fortunate to have been able to build what I have being that I am in a subdivision. Fortunately, I am all legal, with permits, because the lady behind me hates it with a passion. She love it whenever I am out and she sees me she makes a point to walk over to the fence and make a snide comment about it. Oh well. It must stink to be that unhappy. At least I am going to love it when I have everything installed and running. Can't wait. Happy wood working all!

Fenderpamd (I will be building guitars, hense my username.)


----------



## fenderpamd (Dec 2, 2010)

fenderpamd said:


> Hey all, new member here. I have been enjoying all of the posts about workshops. I just built a new 15 x 25 barn in my backyard and 15x15 is the workshop and the rest is storage shed for my snow blower, mower, yard tools, etc... and a full walk-in attic that is 10' wide by the 25' length of the building with full staircase up to attic. I would love to post some pics but I can't yet until I have more posts. Anyway, I feel very fortunate to have been able to build what I have being that I am in a subdivision. Fortunately, I am all legal, with permits, because the lady behind me hates it with a passion. She love it whenever I am out and she sees me she makes a point to walk over to the fence and make a snide comment about it. Oh well. It must stink to be that unhappy. At least I am going to love it when I have everything installed and running. Can't wait. Happy wood working all!
> 
> Fenderpamd (I will be building guitars, hense my username.)



I guess I didn't read the very first post close enough, so I feel bad about posting about my new workshop. However, I seriously was thinking a while back that after I was finished, it was actually going to be small compared to some I have seen on woodworking shows. But after reading your posts, I guess I have to feel pretty dang lucky. I even ran Directv cable, phone, and internet out to it in underground condiut from the house, plus I have a fridge for my man beverages...(Of course I won't drink while I am using power tools.) My wife said she was bringing out a lazy boy to hangout with me while I worked. Anyway, I hope to get a lot of tips and experience from everyone here. I haven't done woodworking long so I am looking forward to hanging out with you all.

Phil


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

My shop is one stall of a a three car garage 10X15 around there I had a much larger before but that home I rent out now so...


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Talk about a small shop, I'm reading the latest issue of Fine Woodworking titled "Tools & Shops" (Winter 2010 issue), and they have an article about a guy that lives on the Mediterranean island of Cyprus, and his complete shop fits in a closet that is 5' by 5'.


----------



## djd49 (Dec 27, 2010)

5'X5'..... Man, I got a shop twice as big that, 10'X10'. I have to share that with my metal working bench (gold & silver smithing) rolling mill, and photo lights setup. My clothes closet/oxy, propane tanks take up several feet of that too. My wife has let me take over the back bathroom as well, so I covered over the jacuzzi tub (rarely used) and got room for a bandsaw, drillpress, and small combo sander, over top. All my hand tools, and portable stuff hangs there as well. I do work outside weather permitting, so just drag my compound saw, belt sander, etc to a portable table out there. Easier cleanup too, leaf blower works great. We have a 70' single wide manufactured home, so no garage, just a small shed.


----------



## Davcarr (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, all.

My house, a 1929 converted beach house (designed, apparently, for people 3 inches shorter than me) was previously owned by someone who did his own taxidermy, so the cramped basement had a built in 8 x 3 workbench. Standing at it (head crooked so not to bang head on forced air duct) there is enough room to walk past behind me, but that's about it. Too high to put a router table on it, I routed a hole into the bench itself, added a plate, and mounted the router underneath so I can work while sitting. Routed grooves for T-Tracks and built a fence. Works well for most routing projects and I simply lower the router and remove fence to use bench for mitre saw/ power sander/ other tools. Added some extra hoses to shopvac to keep dust under control.

Table saw, of course, is mobile and gets used outside, much to the delight of my neighbors.

Would love something bigger, but don't see it happening as long as we live here :/


----------

